

Is Google Concerned About Amazon Eating Their Lunch? - stickhandle
http://www.seobook.com/leveling-playing-field

======
stickhandle
Amazon is in a special position - in terms of accuracy, they know w-a-y more
about their users than Google does about theirs. There is great value in
knowing what people search for and what they are reading ... but any single
person's interest on this level is pretty broad. It can be a good
approximation for what they are interested in purchasing, but not nearly as
good as what they ARE actually purchasing.

~~~
andybak
How come they are doing so little with that data currently?

One example - Kindle and Amazon recommendations are terrible and offer no
ability for me to drill down. I just get a mish-mash of items vaguely related
to previous purchases (many of which were gifts and no longer of any interest
to me).

I was really expecting laser-sharp targeting from the on-device Kindle Store.

